# كورسيه حليمه لفتره محدوده جدا



## (أم فهد ) (11 يوليو 2011)

كورسيه حليمه لفتره محدوده جدا


*السلام عليكم بناااات 
اليوم جايبه لكم كورسيه [URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/t27802.html"]حليمه [/URL]الاصلي الامريكي ... زي كورسيه [URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/t27802.html"]حليمه [/URL]بالضبببببببببببببط مو كلام ولا دعااايه الكورسيه خيووط من ورى يعني تقدرين تتحكمين بالتضويق والتوسيع وقصه الكورسيه مخصررره يعني اللي ماعندها خصر غصب يصير عندهااا وايييه وتراه مايفزر الشحووم لانه تقدرين تتحكمين فيه بالخيوووط.. سعره 150ريااااال [URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/t27802.html"]لفتره [/URL]محدوده جدا 


فوايد ودواعي لبس الكورسيه :

*يشد ويضب ويدخل الكرش المترهل وخصوصا منطقة المعده واسفل البطن وذلك لان الكورسيه طويل
*يحسن وضعية الجلوس ويشد الظهر وذلك بسبب الحدايد اللي فيه فإنها تجبرج انج تقعدين قعده صحيه
*يرفع الصدر ويبرزه وينسق الخصر
*يساعد على تخلصكي من الغازات المزعجه اللي في البطن
*ينفع للي بالنفاس ويصلح لما بعد الولاده
*واهم شئ انه يسد شيتج عن الاكل وبجذيه راح يقل وزنج تدريجيا 


سؤال مكرر:
متى اقدر البس الكورسيه ؟؟؟
- تقدرين تلبسينه بكل حزه وتحت الملابس وتحت العبايه وتحت الدراعه وتحت البيجامه ووقت الدوام او بالبيت وبالزواره لانه بجد خفيف ومريح باللبس وجد روووعه.



للكميه سعر خاص ورجاء الطلب للجادات والمقاسات من سمول الا اكس اكس لارج والا 6 اكس لارج*​


----------

